# Probleme mit Social Map



## Lümmy (20. Juni 2017)

Moin in die Runde,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Lowrance Elite Ti gekauft. Ich habe mich bei social Map angemeldet und korrekt mit contend Id und Seriennummer registriert. Anschließend die map für meinen see runtergeladen und auf der sd Karte entpackt. Rein ins echo und nix.... 

Das Gerät lädt die Karte einfach nicht. Die Dateien auf der SD Karte erkennt das Gerät , nur wird die Karte nicht angezeigt bzw ich kann sie gar nicht auswählen.

Kann es sein, dass eine zweite Registrierung des Geräts bei social map nicht möglich ist ? Der Vorbesitzer hat das Gerät aus seinem Account gelöscht...

Jemand ne Idee??


----------



## Chris1711 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Moin,

Kann es sein dass das Gerät deine aktuelle Position zeigt? Weiß ja nicht wie weit der See auf der Karte entfernt liegt?


----------



## Chris1711 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Du solltest auch für jede geladene Karte einen eigenen Ordner auf der Speicherkarte erstellen.


----------



## Forester FXT (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Was hast du für eine Karte genommen und wie hast du sie Formatiert ?


----------



## Lümmy (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Ich war auf dem See,als ich getestet habe. Meine Position findet er. Es liegt definitiv am Laden der Karte....
Einen Ordner für den See habe ich auch angelegt.

Ich habe ne stinkt normale 16 GB scan Disk sd Karte frisch aus der Verpackung genommen...


----------



## hechtomat77 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Ich hab die Karte von meinem Hausgewässer gemäss dieser Anleitung runtergeladen. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
(Ich habe ein Lowrance Hook 5)

Ein Kollege von mir hat das Lowrance Elite 7 Ti und er konnte die Karte ebenfalls nach dieser Anleitung runterladen und auf seinem Lot benutzen.

https://insightgenesis.wordpress.com/2015/06/25/how-to-download-a-free-insight-genesis-social-map-chart-for-fishing-cruising-or-sailing/

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## bernie (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Moin Lümmy,

welche Seriennummer hast Du genommen??
Die vom Karton ist FALSCH!

Du musst die vom Gerät nehmen... ist unterr Einstellungen zu finden.

Guggst Du:
http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?topic=5370.msg43229#msg43229

Hoffe das hilft


----------



## Lümmy (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Danke für die Anleitung. Ich hatte vorher ein elite hdi .Da hat alles völlig problemlos geklappt und ich habe es 2 Jahre genutzt. Ich weiß also wie es geht.  Bei der Anleitung hakt es an Punkt 13. Die Karte wird auf dem Gerät nicht geladen... 

Was die contend-id und serialnumber angeht... ich hab sie aus dem Gerät...Daran liegt es also auch nicht. 

Ich habe jetzt gehört, das es evtl an der grösse der sd Karte liegen kann. Ich hab ne 16 GB Karte und angeblich soll das mit ner 8er problemlos gehen mit größeren gibt es ab und an Probleme... Das werde ich nochmal testen


----------



## Lümmy (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Was soll ich sagen....Es hat geklappt...unfassbar


----------



## hechtomat77 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen....Es hat geklappt...unfassbar



Petri#6


----------



## Lümmy (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Das ein 850 € Gerät vor einer 8 € SD Karte kapituliert ist auch unfassbar...


----------



## bernie (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Naja, 16 GB ist auch eine extrem ungewöhnliche Größe 

Hauptsache es klappt jetzt !


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*



bernie schrieb:


> Naja, 16 GB ist auch eine extrem ungewöhnliche Größe
> 
> Hauptsache es klappt jetzt !



Sei mir nicht böse aber das ist doch wohl eine wenig fundierte Meinung. 

16GB ist heute Standard, Echolotkombis vertragen i.d.R. bis 32GB SD Speicher, wenn sie nicht aus dem Mittelalter stammen. C-Map z.B. liefert die MAX-NT+ auf einer 32GB Karte aus und die wird sowohl von Lowrance Ti als auch vom Zwillingsprodukt Simrad Go problemlos gelesen.


----------



## Lümmy (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Ironie versteht halt nicht jeder.... Selbst wenn man es durch 3 smileys kennzeichnet


----------



## goldfisch12 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

Da muss ich Dir leider recht geben. Asche auf mein Haupt.
Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht genauer hinschaut, sorry.


----------



## bernie (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Probleme mit Social Map*

macht nix


----------

